# The Ordeal of Fire by Steven Smith



## Steve S (Dec 8, 2010)

THE ORDEAL OF FIRE by Steven Smith (ISBN 978-1-4466-7817-6)

You might be interested to know that the ‘The Ordeal of Fire’, the follow-up to ‘The Map of the Known World’ and the second instalment in the ‘Tree of Life’ trilogy, is now available. 

The novel continues the adventures of Elowen Aubyn, who is plunged into a deadly quest to discover the Four Mysteries, ancient artefacts that hold the key to finding the Tree of Life. With a small band of friends, Elowen travels across dangerous lands, encountering terrifying creatures, power-hungry kings and ruthless slave traders. But there are greater perils to come, for Elowen is about to confront her deepest fear, and uncover a shocking secret that will change her life… 

‘The Ordeal of Fire’ is a breathtaking and magical adventure that will enchant both young and old.

The paperback version of ‘The Ordeal of Fire’ (ISBN 978-1-4466-7817-6) is available at my storefront (see link below). Alternatively, you can purchase as an e-book by downloading the PDF version from my storefront for just 99p/$1.50!
Steven Smith's Storefront - Lulu.com

If you have any questions or would like any further information, please don’t hesitate to contact me at: stevensmithauthor@btinternet.com

Regards,

Steven


----------

